

Gary Vaynerchuk expands on his "social media experts are clowns" comment - thekevan
http://garyvaynerchuk.com/post/5514933955/social-media-clowns-expanded-on

======
nhangen
I don't have a problem with the clown statement, because it's true. To me,
social media people are like domainers - they get to the party a little bit
early and then charge money to get in the door. The difference between most
"social media professionals" and their clients is about 2 months of research.

~~~
thekevan
Do you think he was back-peddling or trying to clarify his statement?

